# Coracoclavicular - A posterior portal was established



## joanne71178 (Mar 28, 2013)

Diagnosis:  Sprain of the AC Joint, Coracoclavicular ligament tear

A posterior portal was established a camera was introduced and a full survey of glenohumeral joint was performed.  There was no association pathology of the labrum.  There was no chondromalacia of the glenoid of the humeral head.  The rotator cuff was intact.  The biceps tendon was intact without any tear.  The anterolateral portal was established using a spinal needle, away for the supraspinatus tendon.  

A camera was introduced.  An arthroscopic want was then introduced.  The rotator interval was taken down using arthroscopic wavered want to the base of the coracoid; complete debridement was performed to the base of the coracoids.  Next, an anterior portal was established, Anthrex camera was introduced.  The Anthrex drill guide was inserted to the base of the coracoid and the aiming arm was  inserted to the clavicle, approximately 3 cm proximal to the AC joint. Skin incision was made over the superior portion of the clavicle. 

Next, the drill was advanced into the aiming arm over the superior border of the clavicle at the distal end of the clavicle, in the mid-portion in the anterior superior direction.  The drill as passed into the base of the coracoid.  A wire was advanced into the cannulated drill bit and Arthrex dog bone with Fiber Tape was advanced into the base of the coracoid and retrieved through the clavicle.  Next, the clavicle was manually reduced with inferior pressure and dog bone was applied o the superior border of the clavicle and surgical locking knots were performed, locking the Fiber Tape and dog bone collar into place.  There was adequate reduction of the AC joint noted, suture ends were cut.  Next, all wounds were thoroughly irrigated and the clavicular wound was closed using 3-0  Vicryl in a simple interrupted fashion. 

Would the correct code be 23550 or unlisted, 23929 referring to 23550?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joanne71178 (Apr 3, 2013)

Any thoughts on correct coding? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 3, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> Diagnosis:  Sprain of the AC Joint, Coracoclavicular ligament tear
> 
> A posterior portal was established a camera was introduced and a full survey of glenohumeral joint was performed.  There was no association pathology of the labrum.  There was no chondromalacia of the glenoid of the humeral head.  The rotator cuff was intact.  The biceps tendon was intact without any tear.  The anterolateral portal was established using a spinal needle, away for the supraspinatus tendon.
> 
> ...



I'd go with 23550.


----------



## joanne71178 (Apr 4, 2013)

That is the clarification I needed.  Thank you!


----------

